# Foul odor, hard yellow crust in penis



## carmen (Sep 2, 2014)

My 3 1/2 year old dumbo rat has the worst odor coming from his man area. The area looks swollen and the little pink sheath isn't there. Now, it's a hole and the lump around the hole is hard and is about the size of a marble, or a little smaller. There is hardened yellow crusty stuff up in there. I have been cleaning the area, and managed to get some of the crusty stuff out last night. The smell is awful. I have tried to google this, and can't find any answers on what it could be, or is! I am very concerned I know it is uncomfortable for him, he does not like the area to be touched. He actually bit me while I was trying to soften the crusty stuff so it would drain. I wish I could upload a pic, but my camera is broken. Does anyone know what this could be? PLEASE HELP!


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sounds like a penis plug. Here is some information on it.http://ratguide.com/health/aging_degenerative_disorders/vesical_proteinaceous_plug.php


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

http://ratguide.com/health/aging_degenerative_disorders/vesical_proteinaceous_plug.php

You don't believe it is a penis plug ?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

As stated above, it sounds like a penis plug. This is very common in older rats (and overweight rats) as their grooming habits decline.

They MUST be removed, or it will become painful and infected.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

It does sound like it already might have become infected. Defnitly try and get this out, if your struggling try holding a cotton wool bud soaked in warm water over it for a while to soften it. You need to get his penis to pop out by pressing on either side, that should let you get it out. If oyu cant do it then get him to the vet ASAP to get it removed. As it is now he cant pee and this means his bladder could be very full. If a bladder becomes over full it can burst, this will kill the rat, i lost a lad from a burst bladder once, though in his case prostrate cancer was wrapped around his urethra cutting it off. We'd manually emptied his bladder the day before (using a syringe) so it doesnt take long.

Its very useful to check your old man rats regularly for these, its an important part of caring for old men.


----------

